# Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31 in NYC



## jdglasse (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi folks. I'm Jeff; I've been lurking around a while but with the warm weather finally peeking from around the corner, I thought I'd introduce myself.

In 2007 I lived aboard a columbia 34 in San Francisco, which I sold shortly after moving back to NYC in 2008. In November of 09 I purchased my second sailboat, Play -- a Pacific Seacraft Mariah 31, which I sailed down from Bridgeport CT to Chelsea Piers in Manhattan. I've spent the winter going through her systems and essentially replacing all of them. I have to admit I enjoy working a long day on the boat and then coming home to a warm, spacious (at least compared to the boat) apartment where I can take endless showers and make meals on an actual stove. All of that said, I'm looking forward to taking her offshore for some longer bluewater passages than I felt comfortable attempting in my previous vessel.

I'm always interested to talk to NYC sailors (or sailing enthusiasts) so please don't be a stranger if you see me on the docks at Chelsea, or here in the forums. 

cheers,

jeff


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Aboard Jeff. Those are nice boats. There are a few NYers and several Long Islanders (including me) on the forum. Plenty pass through NYC going to or from the Sound. I'm in Mt Sinai, contact me if you come out to PJ.


----------



## nomchang (Mar 23, 2009)

Great to meet you jeff. I live just a few block from Chelsea Piers (unfortunately I can't say the same about my boat. I'm jealous). PM me if you need some extra hands on deck. See you around.

Mike


----------



## jdglasse (Oct 30, 2009)

*Chelsea*

Mike,

Dont' be too jealous -- I won't be able to afford the season there. But I'm there pretty much every weekend until the end of April. Feel free to drop by on any warm saturday; I'll either be there working on her or prepping to take her out for the day. I'm docked right in front of the Bowling alley on Pier 60.

cheers,

Jeff


----------

